# 08 Ordu



## rocket dog

Hi 

Anyone out there know where Orbea Manufacture their new 08 ORDU framesets ?

Also can anyone let me know how they ride and info on sizing. I am 165cm 70KG and considering taking the plunge on one!

cheers


----------



## rhauft

rocket dog said:


> Hi
> Anyone out there know where Orbea Manufacture their new 08 ORDU framesets ?
> Also can anyone let me know how they ride and info on sizing. I am 165cm 70KG and considering taking the plunge on one!


Orbea's manufacturing facility is in the Basque Country in Northern Spain. Malabia Spain.
Like most manufacturers, Orbea carbon bikes are laid up in Asia.


----------



## rhauft

rocket dog said:


> Also can anyone let me know how they ride and info on sizing. I am 165cm 70KG and considering taking the plunge on one!


I've had an 08 Ordu since January. Pryor to that I had an 07 Ordu, both are exceptional tt bikes. 
The newly designed 08 is noticably more aerodynamic and it holds speed with more ease.
Like all Orbeas, they run big. the 54cm fits me great even though I ride a 57cm road bike. 
Given your height and weight you'll probobly be looking at their 48cm.








:thumbsup:


----------



## rocket dog

Thanks Rhauft

My LBS had in a 48 08 Ora for another customer. I was unable to take it out for a ride but it felt about right (or as good as you can tell from just sitting on it). 48 just sounded small, I was told that the ora has the same geometry as the new Ordu so should be the same fit.

That red pinstriping on yours just looks fantastic!


----------



## rhauft

Thanks rocket dog,
The Ora does retain the same geometry as the 08 Ordu as does the the previous model Ordu. Just make sure you get a professional fitting. The biggest advantage of these bikes is not just their swoopy aerodynamics, it is their small frontal area. Don't make the mistake of buying a tt bike that's too big for you. It will only slow you down. I ride a 57cm (Orca) road bike and a 54cm Ordu. Good luck!


----------



## km53jinx

*Orbea Ordu*



rocket dog said:


> Hi
> 
> Anyone out there know where Orbea Manufacture their new 08 ORDU framesets ?
> 
> Also can anyone let me know how they ride and info on sizing. I am 165cm 70KG and considering taking the plunge on one!
> 
> cheers


They distribute out of Little Rock,AR. I have a 54cm '08 Ordu in Black, SRAM Red complete, Zipp 404s...WOW ride. I am totally impressed. You will not be dissappointed either.


----------



## saw2

Have been waiting for the frame for over 6 months and it finally arrived last week - picked it up today:


----------



## tete de la tour

those bars!!!! Wow nice bike.


----------



## rocket dog

Wow !

Thanks you have helped me make my mind up, will place my order today.

Is it worth going with the RED? how does that perform?

Also where are you guys getting those Aero bottles/cages from ?


----------



## saw2

Make it quick - I had to wait over 6 months for mine though I think Orbea have been supplying US before anywhere else (I'm in the UK).

SRAM felt good (rode it for the first time last night). I've got Shimano on all my road bikes, and would not change that, but just wanted carbon shifters and got a good deal on the RED kit.

My bottle and cage is from Planet X - cheaper here than the Arundel and has a plain bottle - I don't use it for drinking - generally just keep a can of tub foam in it.


----------



## rhauft

rocket dog said:


> Is it worth going with the RED? how does that perform?
> Also where are you guys getting those Aero bottles/cages from ?


*RED* is faster  
You'll love this bike. It is extremely fast, stiff & stable at 40 mph !!!
Any of the mail order / online catogs sites sell aero cages & bottles.
















:thumbsup:


----------



## BunnV

*The undisputed CHAMPION OF THE WORLD!!!!*



saw2 said:


> Have been waiting for the frame for over 6 months and it finally arrived last week - picked it up today:


The Ordu was already the baddest looking frame available. Your wheels and bars take it to a level I've never seen. That is the meanest looking bike of any type I've ever seen. 
*The winner BY FAR!*

My 8 year old son would say "That bike is SICK!" And that the highest compliment of all! :thumbsup:


----------



## kkowalsk

Wow. Those both are some awesome looking rides. Honestly how do you guys ride these things without worrying about busting them up, scratching or chipping them? 

I'm having a hard time trying not to to obsess over my new Orca and accept the fact the bike is tool meant for a purpose and the flaws give it character and mean I actually ride it. Yea OK...I think.


----------



## nvrsetl

Awesome Ordu's!!!

Does anyone know how much the Xentis Mark Wheels and Action X1 Aero Bars are worth? And where I can get them? My local LBS said they do not carry them and have no way to get them. Any suggestions is greatly appreciated.

Cheers,
Mark


----------

